# "2012 Official Florida State Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

GO NOLES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

THIS should be the year everyone was circling last year.  We were better than our record last year, but that doesn't matter.  It is what it is.  

The only question mark this season is the OLine and there's no reason it shouldn't be light years ahead of where it was last year.

Jimbo's recruiting classes will be the foundation of what should be FSU's best team in over a decade.  This WILL be one of, if not the,  best defenses in the nation.  We have an SEC type defense lining up against ACC competition.  The schedule worked out as well for us, in contrast to what the ACC gave us to work with last year.

All the injuries from last just helped bolster our depth this year.  There's no reason that FSU loses more than one gam ethis season, and anything less than an ACC Championship will be seen as a HUGE dissappointment.

FSU is a legit NCG contender this year.  I didn't believe that last year, but this year has a feel that this program hasn't had from knowledgable fans in a loooong time.

Go Noles.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 6, 2012)

I love the Noles, always have, always will...but I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

alphachief said:


> I love the Noles, always have, always will...but I'll belive it when I see it.



Not saying we'll win the NCG, but we'll be in the conversation.

No reason we don't win the ACC.  

09/01/12  Murray State Racers 
DII
09/08/12  Savannah State Tigers 
DII
09/15/12  Wake Forest Demon Deacons 
We should be fresh.  Not coming off of OU and Clemson back to back will be a whole different game
09/22/12  Clemson Tigers
Coming off of what should be a relatively easy game, plus Clemson's lines are horrible.
09/29/12  at USF Bulls
Could be a trap game, but talentwise, should be a curstomping. 
10/06/12  at NC State Wolfpack
NC State should "get up for this one, but it won't be enough.
10/13/12  Boston College Eagles 
BC is just not good.
10/20/12  at Miami (FL) Hurricanes 
See Boston College
10/27/12  Duke Blue Devils (HC)
It's Duke
11/03/12 --- Open Date --- --- 
11/08/12 at Va Tech Hokies
This will be our toughest game.  Va Tech is rebuilding and they never play well against a team with the talent of FSU's 2012 roster
11/17/12  at Maryland Terrapins
Is Edsal still there?  Yes.  They're a trainwreck 
11/24/12  Florida Gators 
Florida is still a year or two away.  New OC, plus Muschamp is a wildcard.


If the bounces go our way, and our boys can stay relatively healthy, I don't see any worse than a one or two loss season.  I can't point to who those losses would be to, but this is cfb.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2012)

alphachief said:


> I love the Noles, always have, always will...but I'll belive it when I see it.



This^^^^^^Until there's somewhat of a running game , EJ plays better and the defense stops getting toasted on the long third down pass then I'm not ready to start looking or championship game tickets .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

maker4life said:


> This^^^^^^Until there's somewhat of a running game , EJ plays better and the defense stops getting toasted on the long third down pass then I'm not ready to start looking or championship game tickets .



All of this will be remedied if the OLine gels.  The D will be more than fine.  I'll put our Dline against anyone's in the nation.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope so . And you're right about the d line . They could very well be the best in the nation , the secondary kind of scares me though .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

maker4life said:


> I hope so . And you're right about the d line . They could very well be the best in the nation , the secondary kind of scares me though .



Reid will be missed on special teams ALOT more than he will in the secondary.  Reid looked alot better on highlight reaals than on game film.  Waisome or Hunter could easily fill in.  Plus, Joyner helping over the top erases alot of shortcomings.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2012)

Reid was terrible in the secondary . Him being gone is actually a plus back there !!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 8, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Reid was terrible in the secondary . Him being gone is actually a plus back there !!!!!



Usually good for one great play and getting burned 5 times a game.  You're right...better off without him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> GO NOLES!!!!!!!!!



Nastiest hit I've seen in a while.

In my opinion legal as well...


By the way, sorry to hear about your loss of Pender for the year.

Never like to see teams lose kids to injury, not even a rival.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Nastiest hit I've seen in a while.
> 
> In my opinion legal as well...
> 
> ...



I just saw that.  That stings, and it brings back memories of last years MASH unit.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 8, 2012)

In the end, it will be great for Pender.  Surgery sounds like it will take care of the injury and he'll come back more mature physically with a year of redshirt under his belt.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2012)

alphachief said:


> In the end, it will be great for Pender.  Surgery sounds like it will take care of the injury and he'll come back more mature physically with a year of redshirt under his belt.



Yeah, I like to see rb's redhirt anyway, if we can afford to.


----------



## FSU Turtle (Aug 8, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how the workload at RB will be distributed this season, and the big question is still how the Oline will will come together.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 9, 2012)

FSU Turtle said:


> It will be interesting to see how the workload at RB will be distributed this season, and the big question is still how the Oline will will come together.



That's really about the only question.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 9, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's really about the only question.



So far EJ has gotten a pass on his hit or miss play because of the o-line issue.  If the o-line is better this year and EJ isn't...it won't surprise me.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 9, 2012)

alphachief said:


> So far EJ has gotten a pass on his hit or miss play because of the o-line issue.  If the o-line is better this year and EJ isn't...it won't surprise me.



He looked good behind, Ponder's OLine.  I think he'll be good.  As long as we get solid OLine play and above average QB play, the D will take care of the rest.


----------



## FSU Turtle (Aug 9, 2012)

alphachief said:


> So far EJ has gotten a pass on his hit or miss play because of the o-line issue.  If the o-line is better this year and EJ isn't...it won't surprise me.



EJ really has to improve his reads and checks at the line and get them in the right formations/plays. The line sucked last year and he was injured but they really missed opportunities. We will have to see how he does this year.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure about the NCG prediction either but I can't wait till kickoff! Glad Reid is gone too.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

EJ rolled his ankle and is in a boot.  Seems precautionary and he will be fine.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> EJ rolled his ankle and is in a boot.  Seems precautionary and he will be fine.



He was seen throwing without it today, so all is good.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 17, 2012)

Jimbo was very pleased with the OL play in the first scrimmage . Thinks it's going to really allow him to open up the play book .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Jimbo was very pleased with the OL play in the first scrimmage . Thinks it's going to really allow him to open up the play book .



I think the fans will be pleasantly surprised by our offense this year.  The OLine will be significantly improved, and that will cause everything else to fall into place.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 21, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Reid will be missed on special teams ALOT more than he will in the secondary.  Reid looked alot better on highlight reaals than on game film.  Waisome or Hunter could easily fill in.  Plus, Joyner helping over the top erases alot of shortcomings.



I have a feeling Darby will be taking this corner position over full time at some point this season. He seems to be living up to everything that was said about him during recruiting.
I think we win 10 games, maybe 11 if we make the ACCCG or win our bowl. I don't think the offense is good enough to be national championship caliber. This team appears better ready to live up to the hype than the ones over the past ten years were though.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2012)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I have a feeling Darby will be taking this corner position over full time at some point this season. He seems to be living up to everything that was said about him during recruiting.
> I think we win 10 games, maybe 11 if we make the ACCCG or win our bowl. I don't think the offense is good enough to be national championship caliber. This team appears better ready to live up to the hype than the ones over the past ten years were though.



I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the offense this year.  Expect to see ALOT more of Nick O'Leary.  He'll be used at H Back a good bit this year.  That will be a nightmare for opposing defenses.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope you're right Rebel.  If our oline and running game falls into place, I think we're potent.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Hope you're right Rebel.  If our oline and running game falls into place, I think we're potent.



On average, if our offense can get us 17 a game, we win.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 22, 2012)

I saw somewhere Herbstreit picked us to win the NC...somebody needs to tell that dude to SHUT UP. Less hype is mo' better for us I think!


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 24, 2012)

Herbstreit NC prediction =


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jenkins is out for the season, what does this mean for the Noles?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 5, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Jenkins is out for the season, what does this mean for the Noles?



Big loss.  Dude is a beast.     Tough deal guys


----------



## maker4life (Sep 5, 2012)

It sucks but I think there's enough depth there . I just hate it for him personaly more than anything . Guy comes back for his senior year and gets knocked out for the season in a throw away game . Hope he recovers and it doesn't hurt his draft too much .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2012)

maker4life said:


> It sucks but I think there's enough depth there . I just hate it for him personaly more than anything . Guy comes back for his senior year and gets knocked out for the season in a throw away game . Hope he recovers and it doesn't hurt his draft too much .



This hurts, but not as bad as you would think.  We are crazy deep all along the DLine, especially at DE.  Tank can come in and not be much of a drop at all, if any.  Luckily for Jenkins, he still has a redshirt to burn.  Hopefully, he can come back next year and get hid draft stock back up.

Overall, the defense will be fine.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> This hurts, but not as bad as you would think.  We are crazy deep all along the DLine, especially at DE.  Tank can come in and not be much of a drop at all, if any.  Luckily for Jenkins, he still has a redshirt to burn.  Hopefully, he can come back next year and get hid draft stock back up.
> 
> Overall, the defense will be fine.



This.  

Also, it appears that we actually have an offense this year.  That will take some of the load off the defense this year as well.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2012)

alphachief said:


> This.
> 
> Also, it appears that we actually have an offense this year.  That will take some of the load off the defense this year as well.



Yeah, we actually ran the ball well Saturday.  I know it was against Murray State, but couldn't get it going against Charleston last year.  So, it's still an improvement.


----------



## Mossyhead (Sep 5, 2012)

plenty of depth on the D-line. I dont see a single team on our schedule that should pose any problems after watching them play week 1.  Our only problem is that if FSU, Alabama, and USC all go undefeated, we probably wont get the nod.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> plenty of depth on the D-line. I dont see a single team on our schedule that should pose any problems after watching them play week 1.  Our only problem is that if FSU, Alabama, and USC all go undefeated, we probably wont get the nod.....



No team will go undefeated without luck, including Bama.  Bama's work is still ahead of them.  That was a VERY overrated Michigan team they beat.  

USC is talented, but very thin.  The season will wear them down and expose the lack of depth.  I think they split with Oregon.

The schedule works out well for us to go undefeated, if the bounces go our way.  I'm hoping Miami and USF can be ranked when we play them.  That will give us four ranked teams on the schedule (with Va Tech and Clemson). 

Again, it's still waaay too early to be expecting an undefeated season.  Let's just enjoy the ride.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2012)

"IF" we beat Clemson...I'll be more confident in our chances to make a run at a BCS bowl and a top 5 finish.  At this point, I can't get my arms around the NC talk.


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 5, 2012)

Even before Jenkins was hurt, the fact that MEJ and Casher were going to redshirt tells you what the staff already knew about the abilities of Newberry and Tank. Thus, as great a person and leader as Jenkins is who will never be replaced, the depth for us is there to absorb this.

Werner even said something along the lines of "once y'all see Tank in action, you won't want to talk to me anymore." He (Tank) led in tackles last week with 9.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm thinking that Miami may be ranked when we play them, that guy named Duke was great Saturday.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 5, 2012)

alphachief said:


> "IF" we beat Clemson...I'll be more confident in our chances to make a run at a BCS bowl and a top 5 finish.  At this point, I can't get my arms around the NC talk.



x2. Clemson will be a big test for our defense. I'm just hoping we can live up to the hype. Not expecting a national title but a top 5 finish would be awesome.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 5, 2012)

Im not as confident that Jenkins will be even mostly replaced. The guy was the defensive MVP during spring for a reason. He was set up for an amazing year. Could easily be the difference of Clemson making a couple more first downs in that game and that could be the difference jn the game. 
Now I will say I'm not so sure that Auburn's defense is all that good. I think maybe we've all been drinking the ESPN kool-aide that just because they are an SEC D, that makes them dominate.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Nastiest hit I've seen in a while.
> 
> In my opinion legal as well...
> 
> ...



bet it took him a minit to get up


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 6, 2012)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Im not as confident that Jenkins will be even mostly replaced. The guy was the defensive MVP during spring for a reason. He was set up for an amazing year. Could easily be the difference of Clemson making a couple more first downs in that game and that could be the difference jn the game.
> Now I will say I'm not so sure that Auburn's defense is all that good. I think maybe we've all been drinking the ESPN kool-aide that just because they are an SEC D, that makes them dominate.



I'm not really that worried about Clemson.  Their OLine is weak.  What they saw in Atlanta is nowhere near what will be on them in Tally.  If our offense can put up some points, it'll be over going into the 4th.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone know what Network the game is on today against Wake?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 15, 2012)

Espn


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 15, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Espn



Of course!!!  So I guess it's me Gene and "Bar None" again for this game. Well at least no one calls a game like Gene can. I could do without William Floyd though (nothing personal).


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah Noles put it on Wake baby!!!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 15, 2012)

Noles looked pretty good today. Much improved run game,defense was awesome. Pass protection needs improvement and  Ej needs to improve his accuracy.

Overall I was definitely impressed. They played very physical on both sides of the ball. Looking forward to the game next week.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 15, 2012)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Noles looked pretty good today. Much improved run game,defense was awesome. Pass protection needs improvement and  Ej needs to improve his accuracy.
> 
> Overall I was definitely impressed. They played very physical on both sides of the ball. Looking forward to the game next week.



I'll get on board if we beat Clemson, right now I still don't trust them but good win today either way.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 15, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I'll get on board if we beat Clemson, right now I still don't trust them but good win today either way.



I agree but I was impressed the way the Noles handled themselves today. In years past we have found a way to lose these type games.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 15, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I'll get on board if we beat Clemson, right now I still don't trust them but good win today either way.



X2

And I still think Tricket is our best QB!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 15, 2012)

alphachief said:


> X2
> 
> And I still think Tricket is our best QB!



I agree.


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 16, 2012)

I’m a Clemson fan and I’m very worried about the matchup on Saturday.  I thought ya’ll looked unbeatable agains wake.  I’m not sure our offensive line will be able to slow yall down at all.  I’m sure we’ll still score some points, but the way our defense is playing it won’t be nearly enough.

I’m thinking something like 45-24 fsu wins.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll might start to believe all the NC hype if we win decisively this weekend. Clemson is good and usually gives us all we can handle. I don't think it'll be any different Saturday but I will say this is the most complete team we've had in quite some time!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope that FSU kills Clemson. College football needs the Seminoles in the mix. I think if you Syrupmakers scream loud enough, yall can pull them through.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hope that FSU kills Clemson. College football needs the Seminoles in the mix. I think if you Syrupmakers scream loud enough, yall can pull them through.



We're gonna do that !!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2012)

JasonTyree04 said:


> I agree but I was impressed the way the Noles handled themselves today. In years past we have found a way to lose these type games.



I was at the game, and the two biggest things I saw was.....

Discipline:  Eveyone stuck to their assignments.  No one fell for any fakes, and focused on their assignments. 

Depth:  When Jimbo pulled the starters, especially on defense, their was no noticeable dropoff.  The 2nd, and even 3rd, string is just as big and just as fast as the starters.

These are the things that killed us last year.  After seeing them Sat., I honestly believe we win out this year.


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 17, 2012)

I was there as well.

We sputtered on the one drive in the first half where we settled for a field goal. Couldn't punch it in.
Kelvin B dropped that 1st pass that hit him in the gloves.
EJ was good, but not great. That endzone pass to O'Leary needed more finesse. He also came too close to having a pick 6 on that first possession....very lucky how that play wound up.

Other than the above, we looked very good. But there is plenty of room for improvement. 

Trickett definitely can move the chains just fine, defenses just won't be as worried about his feet though....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> I was there as well.
> 
> We sputtered on the one drive in the first half where we settled for a field goal. Couldn't punch it in.
> Kelvin B dropped that 1st pass that hit him in the gloves.
> ...



"Trickett to Benjamin".  Get used to hearing that next year.


----------



## fishingtiger (Sep 17, 2012)

weathermantrey said:


> I’m a Clemson fan and I’m very worried about the matchup on Saturday.  I thought ya’ll looked unbeatable agains wake.  I’m not sure our offensive line will be able to slow yall down at all.  I’m sure we’ll still score some points, but the way our defense is playing it won’t be nearly enough.
> 
> I’m thinking something like 45-24 fsu wins.



I agree. Clemson's defense is not good. I just dont see Clemson keeping up with FSU in a points battle in Tally next Saturday. Unfortunately, I am thinking it will be an easy 2-4 touchdown victory over the Tigers.


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> "Trickett to Benjamin".  Get used to hearing that next year.



Yeah, Kelvin was snatching Trickett's passes out of the air like nobodys business. Reminded me of how he (CT) and Rashad G were on the same page last year. Love how may offensive weapons we have.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hope that FSU kills Clemson. College football needs the Seminoles in the mix. I think if you Syrupmakers scream loud enough, yall can pull them through.



You got it!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 19, 2012)

I still am concerned about our pass blocking and EJ's accuracy. I don't think Trickett is the best QB on our team, but he is the most accurate QB.
And on defense, Wake had some open receivers and their quarterback simply missed them. Boyd won't miss them! We looked good but not great. This game is going to be very close!


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 23, 2012)

Proud of my 'Noles! Gotta keep taking care of business!


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 23, 2012)

4th Qtr last night was Domination!


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 24, 2012)

weathermantrey said:


> I’m a Clemson fan and I’m very worried about the matchup on Saturday.  I thought ya’ll looked unbeatable agains wake.  I’m not sure our offensive line will be able to slow yall down at all.  I’m sure we’ll still score some points, but the way our defense is playing it won’t be nearly enough.
> 
> I’m thinking something like 45-24 fsu wins.



Looks like my prediction was pretty spot on...


----------



## garnet and gold (Feb 12, 2013)

just wanted to give a shout out to all the noles fans on this forum. cant wait for them 2013 seminole saturday nights. go noles


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> just wanted to give a shout out to all the noles fans on this forum. cant wait for them 2013 seminole saturday nights. go noles



Good to have you aboard G and G, try to play nice with the Gators on this forum as they get upset and cry easy.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 13, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Good to have you aboard G and G, try to play nice with the Gators on this forum as they get upset and cry easy.



....and stay away from this guy ^


----------



## garnet and gold (Feb 13, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Good to have you aboard G and G, try to play nice with the Gators on this forum as they get upset and cry easy.



thanks woodsman 69, i will do my best but make no promises when it comes to the lizzards


----------



## garnet and gold (Feb 16, 2013)

go noles


----------



## garnet and gold (Feb 20, 2013)

go noles


----------



## garnet and gold (Mar 5, 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooo noles


----------



## garnet and gold (Mar 7, 2013)

go noles


----------

